# Barca chiede un nuovo taglio degli stipendi



## Buciadignho (2 Giugno 2022)

La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.

Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.


kessie


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.


Kessie ha fatto una bella vaccata.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.


Io l'ho detto a Kessie, 2,5 e ti perdono


----------



## LukeLike (2 Giugno 2022)

Oggi ho letto una news secondo cui il Barcellona fitterebbe il Camp Nou per le partitelle tra amici. 300 euro a persona


----------



## Solo (2 Giugno 2022)

Notevole comunque come da loro la Liga li bastona... Da noi invece la lega di serie A fa finta di nulla e fa pure ricorsi contro l'indice di liquidità...


----------



## Masanijey (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.


Vai Presidente! Vai a crescere..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Giugno 2022)

Va a finire che Kessie andrà alla Juventus


----------



## Devil man (2 Giugno 2022)

Ma come hanno fatto a cadere così in disgrazia ?? Rinnovando sempre Messi a cifre folli ?


----------



## Pit96 (2 Giugno 2022)

Io Kessie lo riprenderei al volo se solo fosse possibile. E addio Sanches e compagnia cantante. Il budget tutto negli altri ruoli. Ma ormai ha salutato...
Per me potrebbe andare al Tottenham da Conte


----------



## Devil man (2 Giugno 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Oggi ho letto una news secondo cui il Barcellona fitterebbe il Camp Nou per le partitelle tra amici. 300 euro a persona


A me piacerebbe


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.


Torna a casa, Kessie


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Giugno 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Oggi ho letto una news secondo cui il Barcellona fitterebbe il Camp Nou per le partitelle tra amici. 300 euro a persona


Organizziamo partitella Milanworld al CampNou


----------



## Mika (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.


Mi ricorda il Milan di Farina, tra poco affitteranno lo il centro sportivo per i matrimoni? 

Kessie mi sa che era meglio che rimaneva da noi, meglio 4.5 M veri che 7 immaginari


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.



Kessie ed il suo agente hanno scelto davvero bene


----------



## diavolo (2 Giugno 2022)

Quanto godo per questi che dicevano di stare attenti a "non fare la fine del Milan".


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma come hanno fatto a cadere così in disgrazia ?? Rinnovando sempre Messi a cifre folli ?





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kessie ha fatto una bella vaccata.


La situazione é veramente grave. Da quello che leggo e da quello che circola tra i miei conoscenti tifosi del Barca sono disperati, per lo più per campagne acquisti indecenti e monte ingaggi fuori da ogni logica (magari fosse solo Messi, l'ultimo degli scemi prendeva quanto chiede Leao).

Provo ad essere più esplicito rispetto all'articolo se interessa a qualcuno 

Parlando di numeri, il Barca ad oggi ha un monte ingaggi di 450M, come sappiamo la Liga ha imposto dei regolamenti al monte ingaggi che non puo' superare una certa quota dei ricavi. Il Barca ora si trova oltre a +144M da questa soglia, quindi sono praticamente disperati.
Ora, prima di poter ingaggiare un giocatore ad una cifra X devono poter dimostrare di aver risparmiato quattro volte la cifra X. Quindi prima di dare a Kessie i suoi 12M, devono dimostrare di aver avuto un +48M di risparmio!!

Capite che non riescono a venirne fuori. Quindi, o tagliano ancora gli stipendi (ma poi diventano una barzelletta agli occhi del mondo), o vendono giocatori (ed allora perché mai devo vendere De Jong o Pedri per pigliarmi Kessie?) o quello da quello che si dice vendere il loro merchandising. Quest'ultima parte comprende il 49% del Barca Studios ed il 25% dei futuri diritti TV (quest'ultimi non é chiaro se a tempo indeterminato o solo per i prossimi 20 anni), con queste vendite credono di poter ricava 700M, ma secono alcune fonti sono previsioni troppo ottimistiche e si andrà versomilmente sui 500M. 

Aggiungiamoci al disastro economico il fatto che come ha puntualizzato @Solo da loro i veritici della Lega non scherzano, ed anzi Tebas non smette mai di bachettrli, togliendo sempre più potere contrattuale ai dirigenti (non é facile imbastire una trattativa in queste condizioni). Tebas e la Liga si sono ormai fissati nel mantenere unun controllo economico ferreo nei club, e sono ormai continui i battibecchi tra Tebas e Laporta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Va a finire che Kessie andrà alla Juventus


Secondo me all'inter


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazione é veramente grave. Da quello che leggo e da quello che circola tra i miei conoscenti tifosi del Barca sono disperati, per lo più per campagne acquisti indecenti e monte ingaggi fuori da ogni logica (magari fosse solo Messi, l'ultimo degli scemi prendeva quanto chiede Leao).
> 
> Provo ad essere più esplicito rispetto all'articolo se interessa a qualcuno
> 
> ...


E allora il procuratore di Kessie non è un professionista ma è preso dalla strada.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Capite che non riescono a venirne fuori. Quindi, o tagliano ancora gli stipendi (ma poi diventano una barzelletta agli occhi del mondo), o vendono giocatori (ed allora *perché mai devo vendere De Jong o Pedri* per pigliarmi Kessie?) o quello da quello che si dice vendere il loro merchandising. Quest'ultima parte comprende il 49% del Barca Studios ed il 25% dei futuri diritti TV (quest'ultimi non é chiaro se a tempo indeterminato o solo per i prossimi 20 anni), con queste vendite credono di poter ricava 700M, ma secono alcune fonti sono previsioni troppo ottimistiche e si andrà versomilmente sui 500M.



Perchè gli costa 20 lordi all'anno e hanno le pezze al cù (e io sono stra-felice di questo)


----------



## Igniorante (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.



Che sono passati, agli ammerigani anche loro?


----------



## Mika (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazione é veramente grave. Da quello che leggo e da quello che circola tra i miei conoscenti tifosi del Barca sono disperati, per lo più per campagne acquisti indecenti e monte ingaggi fuori da ogni logica (magari fosse solo Messi, l'ultimo degli scemi prendeva quanto chiede Leao).
> 
> Provo ad essere più esplicito rispetto all'articolo se interessa a qualcuno
> 
> ...


Te pensa, la Liga non iscriverebbe in campionato il Barcellona se non rispetta le regole e la FIGC invece ha permesso a chi non ha pagato gli stipendi e ha 600M di euro di debiti di vincere uno scudetto. Dovrebbe fare riflettere.


----------



## Kayl (2 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E allora il procuratore di Kessie non è un professionista ma è preso dalla strada.


Kessie è l'unico giocatore decente della sua scuderia, con i 10 milioni di commissione si sarebbe sistemato per la vita, era il suo biglietto della lotteria. Infatti ancora prima del covid aveva già deciso di portarlo a zero pur di sperare in quella commissione. Kessie comunque così credo andrà in inghilterra, penso che Conte ci si fionderebbe a pesce.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E allora il procuratore di Kessie non è un professionista ma è preso dalla strada.


Laporta si é presentato dicendo: "Rinnovo Messi." , ovviamente Messi va al PSG con tanto di recita.
Laporta poco dopo dice: "Prendo Haaland e siamo in trattativa per Mbappe" , ovviamente niente di niente. 

Vogliono vincere, rimanere competitivi senza fare sacrifici. Eppure quelli che conosco vogliono tutti una cosa sola: "Tabula rasa!" , vendi tutto e ricomincia dalla Masia, facile a dirsi visto che il Barca é una nazione a se e non é perdonabile non competere per vincere ad ora. Poi con il Real che ha appena vinto la 14ima CL e la Liga...

Kessie rischia che dopo due mesi gli chiedono di tagliarsi lo stipendio a data da destinarsi e finisce che prende meno di adesso


----------



## Zenos (2 Giugno 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Io Kessie lo riprenderei al volo se solo fosse possibile. E addio Sanches e compagnia cantante. Il budget tutto negli altri ruoli. Ma ormai ha salutato...
> Per me potrebbe andare al Tottenham da Conte


Se non va al barca va alla rube


----------



## diavolo (2 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E allora il procuratore di Kessie non è un professionista ma è preso dalla strada.


Io dico da tempo che secondo me andrà al Manchester United di cui è pure tifoso.


----------



## Andris (2 Giugno 2022)

vanno a folate, un mese vogliono strapagare nuovi giocatori e il mese dopo chiedono sacrifici...
purtroppo con il cambio di presidenza è ritornato di nuovo il volto noto a fare lo splendido.
bisognerebbe dire chiaramente ai tifosi che il Barcelona di prima non esisterà più per alcuni anni e risanare il bilancio, invece nessuno lo fa


----------



## Raryof (2 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Te pensa, la Liga non iscriverebbe in campionato il Barcellona se non rispetta le regole e la FIGC invece ha permesso a chi non ha pagato gli stipendi e ha 600M di euro di debiti di vincere uno scudetto. Dovrebbe fare riflettere.


600? gli piacerebbe.
Sono 700.

Il Barca è una squadra che dobbiamo osservare bene per capire quello che non si deve fare nel calcio europeo, con regole europee che non esistono dove c'è un prodotto "forte" e politicizzato e infatti guardate come stanno messi, hanno mangiato per anni caviale e adesso, col caviale nel piatto, non hanno i soldi per le posate.
Il calcio e certi costi rispecchiano perfettamente l'economia, tracollante, europea, si finanzia finché non si scoppia, non vi sono limiti a parte finte regole che valgono solo per alcuni.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè gli costa 20 lordi all'anno e hanno le pezze al cù (e io sono stra-felice di questo)


Quello che vuoi, io Pedri non lo vendo per fare spazio a Kessie. De Jong ci sta, visto il calo che ha avuto...


----------



## Shmuk (2 Giugno 2022)

La loro maledizione sono stati i petroldollari da cui furono innaffiati per Neymar: da lì hanno sbarellato e non si sono mai più veramente ripresi.


----------



## Mika (2 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 600? gli piacerebbe.
> *Sono 700.*
> 
> Il Barca è una squadra che dobbiamo osservare bene per capire quello che non si deve fare nel calcio europeo, con regole europee che non esistono dove c'è un prodotto "forte" e politicizzato e infatti guardate come stanno messi, hanno mangiato per anni caviale e adesso, col caviale nel piatto, non hanno i soldi per le posate.
> Il calcio e certi costi rispecchiano perfettamente l'economia, tracollante, europea, si finanzia finché non si scoppia, non vi sono limiti a parte finte regole che valgono solo per alcuni.


Ero rimasto a 600, sono aumentati vedo


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.


Ecco cosa significa fare il passo più lungo della gamba. Kessie quindi verrà pagato in buoni pasto?


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 600? gli piacerebbe.
> Sono 700.
> 
> *Il Barca è una squadra che dobbiamo osservare bene per capire quello che non si deve fare nel calcio europeo*, con regole europee che non esistono dove c'è un prodotto "forte" e politicizzato e infatti guardate come stanno messi, hanno mangiato per anni caviale e adesso, col caviale nel piatto, non hanno i soldi per le posate.
> Il calcio e certi costi rispecchiano perfettamente l'economia, tracollante, europea, si finanzia finché non si scoppia, non vi sono limiti a parte finte regole che valgono solo per alcuni.


Hai colto in pieno. Ecco perché le regole sono importanti, e sarebbe ora che in Serie A si introducessero delle regolamentazioni serie. Salterebbe il banco di molte società (Juve ed Inter prime) e ci avrebbe impedito di arrivare ad un passivo di 900M in dieci anni.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.



Dio Santo, queste notizie sul Mafiellona sono un orgasmo continuo e straripante.

Godo, godo, godo di brutto. Godo come una bestia. Godo in maniera illegale. Mi sento vicino agli dei.


----------



## Solo (2 Giugno 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La loro maledizione sono stati i petroldollari da cui furono innaffiati per Neymar: da lì hanno sbarellato e non si sono mai più veramente ripresi.


La loro maledizione è stata Bartomeu, un madridista infiltrato che ha scatenato un'operazione di autodistruzione che in confronto i colpi di stato sudamericani della CIA sono robette da dilettanti.


----------



## Solo (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai colto in pieno. Ecco perché le regole sono importanti, e sarebbe ora che in Serie A si introducessero delle regolamentazioni serie. Salterebbe il banco di molte società (Juve ed Inter prime) e ci avrebbe impedito di arrivare ad un passivo di 900M in dieci anni.


Ma che regole vuoi mettere qua... Fra un po' fanno ricorso alla corte europea dei diritti dell'uomo per rimettere Manenti presidente del Parma...


----------



## Raryof (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai colto in pieno. Ecco perché le regole sono importanti, e sarebbe ora che in Serie A si introducessero delle regolamentazioni serie. Salterebbe il banco di molte società (Juve ed Inter prime) e ci avrebbe impedito di arrivare ad un passivo di 900M in dieci anni.


Io so solo che con i soldi europei hanno pompato dentro di tutto, quel calcio lì è il calcio della super league, calcio infinito senza regole e senza preallarmi, ma vai tu a dire alle brave istituzioni di farsi da parte se i big teams sono quelli che, seppur indebitati, portano i big money, e quindi sì, si lasciano indietro quelli che contano meno o disastrati da gestioni indegne, non esistono regole troppo restrittive se certe regole poi tolgono l'entusiasmo della grossa spesa, del grosso colpo che nel calcio è tutto, è un sistema marcio che poi si mostra per quello che è, disperato.
Loro, la Juve e il Real sono squadre che se non vincono hanno bisogno di altri incassi, perché a parte il Real quelle 2 hanno vissuto ben oltre le proprie possibilità ma non hanno mai pagato perché bene o male la partecipazione e i soldi della Uefa arrivavano puntuali senza il rischio di saltare un anno.
Noi siamo stati squalificati per 2 anni, noi dovremmo ridere di 'sta gente e chiedere che vengano esclusi se trovati mancanti in qualche maniera.


----------



## iceman. (2 Giugno 2022)

Non fosse che ci ha schifato li aiuterei andando a prendere de Jong.


----------



## mabadi (2 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kessie ha fatto una bella vaccata.


andrà all'Inter. Lewa da noi ...


----------



## Andris (2 Giugno 2022)

oggi è emerso che affittano il campo a 300 euro a cranio...sarebbe la partita più cara della storia ma varrebbe la pena  



>


----------



## chicagousait (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.


Va a finire che Kessie per non rimanere disoccupato va a giocare a Monza  


Questi comprano come se avessero soldi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma come hanno fatto a cadere così in disgrazia ?? Rinnovando sempre Messi a cifre folli ?


Acquisti folli a cifre che non potevano permettersi. Poi considera che la Liga a differenza della serie A si è imposta di far rispettare a tutti determinate condizioni senza nessun tipo di distinzione.


----------



## babsodiolinter (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.


Voglio vedere i 10ml a kessie e soprattutto la polpetta al procuratore come glie lì danno..


----------



## Raryof (2 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi è emerso che affittano il campo a 300 euro a cranio...sarebbe la partita più cara della storia ma varrebbe la pena


Passeggiata col cane della durata di 30 minuti 100€ a persona + 20 € per ogni cane al guinzaglio
Camminata lenta 80€ 
Camminata veloce 50€
Corsa velocissima e giro di campo 30€
Giro con bici 100€ 
Zolla di terra 200€
10 g di manto erboso 25€
Possibilità di colpire la traversa al volo Ronaldinho style 500€ se vestiti con abiti comuni 1000€ se vestiti con il completo del Barca, costo per il noleggio del pallone 15€ costo del pallone portato da casa per la prova 15€ al minuto
Picnic 1000€ a cranio, costo bottiglietta d'acqua da mezzo litro 9,99€ 
Costo di una telefonata ad un amico direttamente dal campo 150€ + 80€ per la camminata lenta (a scelta) altrimenti 20€ per ogni minuto di chiamata


----------



## gabri65 (2 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Passeggiata col cane della durata di 30 minuti 100€ a persona + 20 € per ogni cane al guinzaglio
> Camminata lenta 80€
> Camminata veloce 50€
> Corsa velocissima e giro di campo 30€
> ...



Uso del campo come luogo di bisogno fisiologico 300€. Paletta e sacchetto per raccolta escrementi inclusa, carta igienica con icone giocatori 10€ al metro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Giugno 2022)

questi ladri e mafiosi schifosi devono fallire miseramente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

Kessie ha scelto la squadra giusta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Giugno 2022)

Questo è anche il problema di un club detenuto dai soci. Tutto bellissimo, il calcio del popolo ma Come fai a fare aumenti di capitale nel momento del bisogno? Dovrebbero fare entrare dei fondi nell azionariato


----------



## babsodiolinter (2 Giugno 2022)

Al prossimo giro i nostri parametri 0 non li prendono più nessuno...
Portano na sfiga pazzesca..
Donnarumma " vado al psg per vincere la Champions " usciti agli ottavi..
La turca"vado ai nati per sbaglio per vincere lo scudetto" 
Kessie "vado al barca perché mi ricopre di soldi" barca in fallimento...
Aspettando romagnoli "vado alla lazie squadra del cuore" scommetto che non vinceranno un derby per i prossimi 5 anni...


----------



## Maximo (2 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazioni in casa Blaugrana si fa sempre più complicata. Come riporta Esport3 il Barca si appresta a chiedere un nuovo taglio degli stipendi ai suoi giocatori, infatti a causa del debito accumulato in questi anni risulterebbe loro impossibile tesserarne di nuovi (si parla di Kessie e Lewandowski). Oltre il taglio degli stipendi la società sta pensando di vendere giocatori pregiati (Pedri o De Jong secondo le ultime news rientrerebbero nell'identikit) oppure cedere diritti TV e merchandising a società esterne per riuscire a rientrare dal disastro finanziario.
> 
> Recentemente Tebas si é espresso dicendo che per il Barca é impossibile ingaggiare Lewandowski.


Pensa a Kessie che è andato al Barca per guadagnare una barca di soldi


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Questo è anche il problema di un club detenuto dai soci. Tutto bellissimo, il calcio del popolo ma Come fai a fare aumenti di capitale nel momento del bisogno? Dovrebbero fare entrare dei fondi nell azionariato


Il Barca ha lavorato a pene di segugio negli ultimi anni, gente pagata 100 150mln che floppano ,e società che va in crisi di risultati ed economiche.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Giugno 2022)

Ma infatti la cosa che mi dà fastidio è che, nonostante siano messi male economicamente, cercano di spendere come se non fosse nulla.

Cioè questi a gennaio hanno speso un bel po', ora vogliono persino Lewandowski che prende 19,5 milioni, senza contare il costo del cartellino.


----------



## sampapot (2 Giugno 2022)

mi sa che Kessie si è già pentito...lascia il Man in rampa di lancio e approda in una bagnarola che affonda...ottimo tempismo...vada...vada...io manderei Romagnoli ai gobbi


----------



## davoreb (2 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma come hanno fatto a cadere così in disgrazia ?? Rinnovando sempre Messi a cifre folli ?


Penso più Coutinho 100, griezmann 120, dembele 100, pjanic 80 ecc.ecc. messi alla fine li teneva in piedi.


----------



## Tobi (3 Giugno 2022)

Il loro decadimento è iniziato con: Dembele a 140 mln


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Giugno 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Oggi ho letto una news secondo cui il Barcellona fitterebbe il Camp Nou per le partitelle tra amici. 300 euro a persona


L'ho letta anche io, ma sarà vera? Dai fa ridere ahah


----------



## Mauricio (3 Giugno 2022)

Io sinceramente non ci credo che sia stato così stupido Kessie. Nel senso, se ha un procuratore decente, penso si sia informato preventivamente su questa questione. 
Poi piacerebbe anche a me che andasse ad “elemosinare solo” 3/4 milioni in altra squadra, ma se così, dovrebbe licenziare in tronco il suo agente.


----------



## malos (3 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazione é veramente grave. Da quello che leggo e da quello che circola tra i miei conoscenti tifosi del Barca sono disperati, per lo più per campagne acquisti indecenti e monte ingaggi fuori da ogni logica (magari fosse solo Messi, l'ultimo degli scemi prendeva quanto chiede Leao).
> 
> Provo ad essere più esplicito rispetto all'articolo se interessa a qualcuno
> 
> ...


Ok ma allora perchè vogliono ingaggiare nuovi giocatori? Perchè non vendono quelli che hanno e pescano dalla cantera che è una delle migliori al mondo? Questo finchè non si raddrizzano, basterebbe parlare chiaro coi tifosi, non penso farebbero le barricate per questo.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2022)

avete capito perchè vogliono la superlega sti buffoni..


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Giugno 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Ok ma allora perchè vogliono ingaggiare nuovi giocatori? Perchè non vendono quelli che hanno e pescano dalla cantera che è una delle migliori al mondo? Questo finchè non si raddrizzano, basterebbe parlare chiaro coi tifosi, non penso farebbero le barricate per questo.


É una situazione complicata, é vero che molti tifosi vogliono rinnovare tutta la gestione, ma il Barca non può permetterselo per molte ragioni.

Comunque basta prendere ad esempio l’Inter, si campa a vivere adesso ed in futuro si vedrà.


----------



## folletto (3 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 600? gli piacerebbe.
> Sono 700.
> 
> Il Barca è una squadra che dobbiamo osservare bene per capire quello che non si deve fare nel calcio europeo, con regole europee che non esistono dove c'è un prodotto "forte" e politicizzato e infatti guardate come stanno messi, hanno mangiato per anni caviale e adesso, col caviale nel piatto, non hanno i soldi per le posate.
> Il calcio e certi costi rispecchiano perfettamente l'economia, tracollante, europea, si finanzia finché non si scoppia, *non vi sono limiti a parte finte regole che valgono solo per alcuni.*


Italia, Spagna, Europa (UEFA) tutto il mondo è paese, Il Real avrà mai di questi problemi? E la Rube? Per non parlare del PSG e compagnia con le sponsorizzazioni farlocche e dell' Inda. 
Basta colpire ogni tanto una squadra con un nome importante che sta sulle balls a qualcuno che conta. Un pò come il calcio scommesse negli anni 80, tutte le squadre coinvolte e chi va in B? Milan e Lazio che avevano due società che non contavano nulla. Certo, per il Barcellona il discorso è un pò diverso ma, ripeto, un Real Madrid avrà mai di questi problemi? In Spagna, imho, sicuramente no.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Giugno 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non ci credo che sia stato così stupido Kessie. Nel senso, se ha un procuratore decente, penso si sia informato preventivamente su questa questione.
> Poi piacerebbe anche a me che andasse ad “elemosinare solo” 3/4 milioni in altra squadra, ma se così, dovrebbe licenziare in tronco il suo agente.


Ma il modo lo troveranno vedrai, i dubbi sono su come stanno gestendo il tutto. Aggiungo anche Christensen, che come Kessie, é in attesa di tesseramento. Che poi debbano vendere il loro futuro non interessa, conta oggi. Questa è la mentalità che hanno…


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Giugno 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Italia, Spagna, Europa (UEFA) tutto il mondo è paese, Il Real avrà mai di questi problemi? E la Rube? Per non parlare del PSG e compagnia con le sponsorizzazioni farlocche e dell' Inda.
> Basta colpire ogni tanto una squadra con un nome importante che sta sulle balls a qualcuno che conta. Un pò come il calcio scommesse negli anni 80, tutte le squadre coinvolte e chi va in B? Milan e Lazio che avevano due società che non contavano nulla. Certo, per il Barcellona il discorso è un pò diverso ma, ripeto, un Real Madrid avrà mai di questi problemi? In Spagna, imho, sicuramente no.


I conti del Real sono assolutamente diversi da quelli del Barca, lo sono da anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Questo è anche il problema di un club detenuto dai soci. Tutto bellissimo, il calcio del popolo ma Come fai a fare aumenti di capitale nel momento del bisogno? Dovrebbero fare entrare dei fondi nell azionariato


per far fallire una macchina da soldi così bisogna essere scemi, ma scemi scemi scemi....


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La situazione é veramente grave. Da quello che leggo e da quello che circola tra i miei conoscenti tifosi del Barca sono disperati, per lo più per campagne acquisti indecenti e monte ingaggi fuori da ogni logica (magari fosse solo Messi, l'ultimo degli scemi prendeva quanto chiede Leao).
> 
> Provo ad essere più esplicito rispetto all'articolo se interessa a qualcuno
> 
> ...


Tutto vero, poi pero in questa situazione comprano Ferran Aubameyang Traore Depay Kessie...


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, poi pero in questa situazione comprano Ferran Aubameyang Traore Depay Kessie...


Incredibile. Aggiungi Christensen che è ormai cosa fatta ed attende solo l’ufficialità.

Si parla di Raphinha e Lewandowsky in modo insistente. Se devo essere onesto fa anche schifo, un club come il Barca che ha partecipato allo storia del calcio ed ha una cultura calcistica incredibile (ma chi c’è l’ha la Masia???) che si mette a falsare la competizione.

Poi oh, vendono pure le mutande tra poco, ma non bisognava lasciarli arrivare a questo punto, fa veramente schifo che si possa arrivare a questi punti, e parlo da tifoso del Milan, sapendo bene cosa abbiamo passato (ma non comparabile).


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma il modo lo troveranno vedrai, i dubbi sono su come stanno gestendo il tutto. Aggiungo anche Christensen, che come Kessie, é in attesa di tesseramento. Che poi debbano vendere il loro futuro non interessa, conta oggi. Questa è la mentalità che hanno…


Modo di pensare che ti porta alla morte sportiva prima o poi.

Ecco a cosa porta comprare gente a 100mln che poi ti rendono come uno di 10.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma come hanno fatto a cadere così in disgrazia ?? Rinnovando sempre Messi a cifre folli ?


Non solo messi, vai a vedere cosa pagavano tutti, da suarez a griezzman a piquet etc..
Il fatto è che il Barça ha voluto travestirsi da super club ma prima dell'era messi non erano nessuno, era un club di passaggio abituato a cedere tutti i suoi fenomeni (stoickov, Ronaldo,figo, rivaldo, Dinho)
Poi dai ibra in poi hanno cambiato strategia drogati dal "mas que un club"
Finita la festa si sono trovati con le pezze al cul0 come noi quando il nano ha chiuso i rubinetti

Godo perché mi hanno sempre fatto schifo


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non solo messi, vai a vedere cosa pagavano tutti, da suarez a griezzman a piquet etc..
> Il fatto è che il Barça ha voluto travestirsi da super club ma prima dell'era messi non erano nessuno, era un club di passaggio abituato a cedere tutti i suoi fenomeni (stoickov, Ronaldo,figo, rivaldo, Dinho)
> Poi dai ibra in poi hanno cambiato strategia drogati dal "mas que un club"
> Finita la festa si sono trovati con le pezze al cul0 come noi quando il nano ha chiuso i rubinetti
> ...


Si peró il Barca a differenza di altre squadre si è fatto grande con altri metodi. Messi, Xavi, Iniesta, Puyol, Pedro, Boban, Pique, Busquets e Guardiola tutti made in la Masia oltre a due/tre acquisti (tra l’altro Eto’o costato pochissimo e Alves sono state due perle).


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si peró il Barca a differenza di altre squadre si è fatto grande con altri metodi. Messi, Xavi, Iniesta, Puyol, Pedro, Boban, Pique, Busquets e Guardiola tutti made in la Masia oltre a due/tre acquisti (tra l’altro Eto’o costato pochissimo e Alves sono state due perle).


Peerò come in tutte le cose c'è un cosa che si chiama ciclo... hanno avuto una generazione d'oro, ma questo non significa che avrebbero continuano a sfornare talenti in continuazione che è impossibile.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Peerò come in tutte le cose c'è un cosa che si chiama ciclo... hanno avuto una generazione d'oro, ma questo non significa che avrebbero continuano a sfornare talenti in continuazione che è impossibile.


Hanno sbagliato molte cose, però continuano a sfornarne a quantita industriale ancora oggi. Pure in giro per l’Europa i loro prodotti fanno la fortuna di altre squadre.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Peerò come in tutte le cose c'è un cosa che si chiama ciclo... hanno avuto una generazione d'oro, ma questo non significa che avrebbero continuano a sfornare talenti in continuazione che è impossibile.


Aggiungiamoci anche che il loro modo di giocare il famoso Timi-taka, che poi non era che il famoso torello non sarebbe durato in eterno. Tutto ha un inizio e una fine.


----------



## Rudi84 (3 Giugno 2022)

Io mi associo a tutti quelli che sperano falliscano. Mi ricordo ancora quella volta che li abbiamo incontrati in champions e gli hanno dato un rigore quando il gioco era fermo non avevano ancora tirato il calcio d'angolo


----------



## malos (3 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamoci anche che il loro modo di giocare il famoso Timi-taka, che poi non era che il famoso torello non sarebbe durato in eterno. Tutto ha un inizio e una fine.


Per carità bravissimi giocatori super ma a me annoiava da morire. Preferisco un gioco veloce che con 3 passaggi sei in porta.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Peerò come in tutte le cose c'è un cosa che si chiama ciclo... hanno avuto una generazione d'oro, ma questo non significa che avrebbero continuano a sfornare talenti in continuazione che è impossibile.


Oddio ci sarebbe da discutere su questo..

Gavi
Eric Garcia
Onana
Dani Olmo
Ansu Fati
Nico Gonzalez
Araujo
Ilaix Moriba
Mingueza

Non sono al livello della Generazione d'Oro, d'accordo, ma la Masia continua a sfornare giocatori fortissimi a getto continuo.
Il vero problema è che il Barca è diventato un baraccone dove i presidenti vogliono solo far contenti i tifosi, senza portare avanti alcuna identità e soprattutto neanche l'ombra di una minima programmazione, perchè molti di questi sono superiori a quelli che il Barca ha pagato a peso d'oro in questi anni.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hanno sbagliato molte cose, però continuano a sfornarne a quantita industriale ancora oggi. Pure in giro per l’Europa i loro prodotti fanno la fortuna di altre squadre.


Che poi è il medesimo disastro che sta facendo il PSG. Con la differenza che gli altri hanno uno sceicco che ripaga tutti gli errori, al Barca invece si devono finanziare coi debiti.

Ma il principio è lo stesso. Anzi pure peggio, vista la qualità dei giocatori che hanno venduto per due soldi al PSG... parliamo di Coman, Ferland Mendy, Maignan, Diaby, Nkunku... citando solo i migliori... almeno dalla Masia ultimamente sono usciti giocatori di un livello un pochino inferiore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio ci sarebbe da discutere su questo..
> 
> Gavi
> Eric Garcia
> ...


le squadre gestite come il barca hanno il problema della politica, cioè presidenti che per essere eletti promettono di tutto tanto poi i conti li pagheranno quelli che verranno dopo, quindi in un contesto cosi, lungimiranza, programmazione non pagano in termini elettorali


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Giugno 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Per carità bravissimi giocatori super ma a me annoiava da morire. Preferisco un gioco veloce che con 3 passaggi sei in porta.


Siamo in 2 con wiiicoyote in 3.
Un gioco privo di emozioni, scialbo piatto, dove non era contemplato un tiro da fuori, un cross, un colpo di testa, un contropiede niente di niente.

Fra l'altro era l'unico modo di giocare quando hai nani anche lenti non puoi altro che quel gioco. Recupero altissimo palla è un infinità di passaggio orizzontali grazie anche alla costante superiorità numerica a centrocampo, che gli permetteva sempre di avere lo scarico di 1/2 uomini liberi.

Quando hanno trovato il Bayern o meglio il Cile che andava in parità numerica con aggressione a tutti campo, la Spagna e affondata.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> le squadre gestite come il barca hanno il problema della politica, cioè presidenti che per essere eletti promettono di tutto tanto poi i conti li pagheranno quelli che verranno dopo, quindi in un contesto cosi, lungimiranza, programmazione non pagano in termini elettorali


Infatti a parte Messi che è il GOAT o quasi... i vari Iniesta Puyol Xavi sono usciti in una fase simile a questa, quando furono costretti a buttarli in campo come hanno fatto adesso con Gavi.

Perchè anche nella generazione d'oro i vari Pique Alba Fabregas li avevano persi, hanno dovuto riacquistarli a peso d'Oro.


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 2 con wiiicoyote in 3.
> Un gioco privo di emozioni, scialbo piatto, dove non era contemplato un tiro da fuori, un cross, un colpo di testa, un contropiede niente di niente.
> 
> Fra l'altro era l'unico modo di giocare quando hai nani anche lenti non puoi altro che quel gioco. Recupero altissimo palla è un infinità di passaggio orizzontali grazie anche alla costante superiorità numerica a centrocampo, che gli permetteva sempre di avere lo scarico di 1/2 uomini liberi.
> ...


Guarda che c'è molta più gente che non sbava dietro a quella robaccia del Tiki takaAd onor del vero il Barca andava in difficoltà anche quando affrontava squadre che gli negavano gli spazi. Ricordiamo tutti come passarono con il Chelsea di Hiddink , no?Grazie ad una prodezza da fuori di Iniesta all' ultimo minuto... O come l' Inter di Moufrinho li buttò fuori nel 2010... Uno dei motivi per cui Guardiola comprò Ibrahimovic era essenzialmente la volontà di dotarsi dell' opzione punta di peso in area in grado di segnare anche sulle palle alte. Salvo poi pestarsi i piedi con Messi.Altroche' il centravanti è lo spazio ....


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi è il medesimo disastro che sta facendo il PSG. Con la differenza che gli altri hanno uno sceicco che ripaga tutti gli errori, al Barca invece si devono finanziare coi debiti.
> 
> Ma il principio è lo stesso. Anzi pure peggio, vista la qualità dei giocatori che hanno venduto per due soldi al PSG... parliamo di Coman, Ferland Mendy, Maignan, Diaby, Nkunku... citando solo i migliori... almeno dalla Masia ultimamente sono usciti giocatori di un livello un pochino inferiore.


PSG ed in parte City e Chelsea. Livello inferiore? Per me Gavi o Ansu Fati possono diventare delle leggende.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 2 con wiiicoyote in 3.
> Un gioco privo di emozioni, scialbo piatto, dove non era contemplato un tiro da fuori, un cross, un colpo di testa, un contropiede niente di niente.
> 
> Fra l'altro era l'unico modo di giocare quando hai nani anche lenti non puoi altro che quel gioco. Recupero altissimo palla è un infinità di passaggio orizzontali grazie anche alla costante superiorità numerica a centrocampo, che gli permetteva sempre di avere lo scarico di 1/2 uomini liberi.
> ...


Facciamo 4.

Quel Barca era una squadra incredibile e per qualche anno ha fatto davvero il vuoto, ma per me il tiki taka era piu un limite che un pregio. Alla fine erano sempre decisivi Eto'o Villa Suarez, attaccanti veri e non falsi nueve.

Ma il problema vero non è stato Guardiola ma i suoi epigoni, che hanno diffuso il tiki taka come un dogma facendo solo disastri.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Guarda che c'è molta più gente che non sbava dietro a quella robaccia del Tiki takaAd onor del vero il Barca andava in difficoltà anche quando affrontava squadre che gli negavano gli spazi. Ricordiamo tutti come passarono con il Chelsea di Hiddink , no?Grazie ad una prodezza da fuori di Iniesta all' ultimo minuto... *O come l' Inter di Moufrinho li buttò fuori nel 2010*... Uno dei motivi per cui Guardiola comprò Ibrahimovic era essenzialmente la volontà di dotarsi dell' opzione punta di peso in area in grado di segnare anche sulle palle alte. Salvo poi pestarsi i piedi con Messi.Altroche' il centravanti è lo spazio ....


Aspetta, tra il Chelsea ed l'Inter c'é di mare il mondo. L'Inter ancora oggi si chiede come abbiano fatto a resistere, veramente é stato più un miracolo sportivo piùttosto che qualcosa di programmato (voluto si, programmato no).


----------



## sunburn (3 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 2 con wiiicoyote in 3.
> Un gioco privo di emozioni, scialbo piatto, dove non era contemplato un tiro da fuori, un cross, un colpo di testa, un contropiede niente di niente.


Da spettatore neutrale era una noia mortale.
Da avversario un supplizio.
Fossi stato un tifoso del Barça, invece, mi avrebbe gasato parecchio vedere quello strapotere. Anche perché qualche trofeo l’hanno portato a casa…

Comunque mi ha sempre sorpreso una cosa. Ci sono state un paio di stagioni in cui anche noi con Ancelotti facevamo una sorta di tiki-taka(anche se ancora non lo si chiamava così e non era esasperato come quello di Guardiola) e ricordo che sui giornali si scrivevano cose tipo “Milan sterile, Milan vince ma non convince, Milan Shevchenko-dipendente” ecc; con Guardiola tutt’altro tipo di commenti.
I misteri della stampa sportiva.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Facciamo 4.
> 
> Quel Barca era una squadra incredibile e per qualche anno ha fatto davvero il vuoto, ma per me il tiki taka era piu un limite che un pregio. Alla fine erano sempre decisivi Eto'o Villa Suarez, attaccanti veri e non falsi nueve.
> 
> Ma il problema vero non è stato Guardiola ma i suoi epigoni, che hanno diffuso il tiki taka come un dogma facendo solo disastri.


Esatto, c'é un equivoco grosso come una casa, per carità sono gusti o opinioni, ma per come vedo il calcio quel Barca era di una monotonia assurda. I colpi di genio erano assurdi, quando vedevo Messi agli inizi mi si illuminavano gli occhi, ed Iniesta? Che giocatore. Poi Xavi ragazzi, il paragone sarebbe come Ray Charles a We are the World.

Difficile non adorare i singoli, difficile anche non adorare Guardiola che a differenza dei suoi adepti (che ancora devono capire che non é replicabile quel modello senza quegli interpreti) ha saputo evolversi come forse nessuno mai nella storia del calcio, e diciamo anche che per certi aspetti ha introdotto delle cose sacrosante nel calcio, forse meno spettacolare, ma più logiche. 

Da qui pero' a dire che quel Barca era bello da giocare. Giocare bene é un conto (anzi facciamo benissimmo con 5 punti esclamativi), pero' dire che era bello é un po' una forzatura per come intendo il calcio.


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Aspetta, tra il Chelsea ed l'Inter c'é di mare il mondo. L'Inter ancora oggi si chiede come abbiano fatto a resistere, veramente é stato più un miracolo sportivo piùttosto che qualcosa di programmato (voluto si, programmato no).


Era un modo per fare capire che il Barca di Guardiola tanto lodato era tutt' altro che una squadra imbattibile. Forti, fortissimi ma con punti deboli facilmente leggibili. Certo, poi se sei l' Arsenal di Wenger e il marcatore più vicino a Messi sta a 10 metri, li fai diventare più forti di quello che sono.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Facciamo 4.
> 
> Quel Barca era una squadra incredibile e per qualche anno ha fatto davvero il vuoto, ma per me il tiki taka era piu un limite che un pregio. Alla fine erano sempre decisivi Eto'o Villa Suarez, attaccanti veri e non falsi nueve.
> 
> Ma il problema vero non è stato Guardiola ma i suoi epigoni, che hanno diffuso il tiki taka come un dogma facendo solo disastri.


Quindi ho ragione io, uno fa e cento lo copiano. Vale in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Era un modo per fare capire che il Barca di Guardiola tanto lodato era tutt' altro che una squadra imbattibile. Forti, fortissimi ma con punti deboli facilmente leggibili. Certo, poi se sei l' Arsenal di Wenger e il marcatore più vicino a Messi sta a 10 metri, li fai diventare più forti di quello che sono.



Il Barcellona di Guardiola per qualche anno è stato veramente una corazzata. Forse non ti ricordi bene, ma era quasi impossibile batterli in casa ed in generale erano fortissimi.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Da spettatore neutrale era una noia mortale.
> Da avversario un supplizio.
> Fossi stato un tifoso del Barça, invece, mi avrebbe gasato parecchio vedere quello strapotere. Anche perché qualche trofeo l’hanno portato a casa…
> 
> ...


Stessi concetti reazioni diverse.
Ma la stampa sportiva la dobbiamo lasciar perdere perché inquadrati dai loro direttori, quindi se vuoi dire qualcosa di tuo e non corrisponde a certi requisiti non te la fanno scrivere. Comunque D 7.5 voto, capisci che il marcio ha raggiunto vette altissime.


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Giugno 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona di Guardiola per qualche anno è stato veramente una corazzata. Forse non ti ricordi bene, ma era quasi impossibile batterli in casa ed in generale erano fortissimi.


Non ho detto che non fossero fortissimi. Ho detto che avevano punti deboli facilmente leggibili. L' utopia Guardiolana del giocare con il falso nueve e' per l' appunto un utopia. Quando ti trovi dinanzi squadre che occupano gli spazi non avere un centravanti in grado di scardinare le difese è un vulnus mica da ridere.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Era un modo per fare capire che il Barca di Guardiola tanto lodato era tutt' altro che una squadra imbattibile. Forti, fortissimi ma con punti deboli facilmente leggibili. Certo, poi se sei l' Arsenal di Wenger e il marcatore più vicino a Messi sta a 10 metri, li fai diventare più forti di quello che sono.


Giocavano praticamente un 1-4-6 hai voglia di avere possesso.


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Giocavano praticamente un 1-4-6 hai voglia di avere possesso.


Ma a prescindere dal modulo erano quasi tutti ottimi palleggiatori ed erano aggressivi sul portatore di palla. Detto ciò avevano dei limiti che solo un cieco non avrebbe visto.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Passeggiata col cane della durata di 30 minuti 100€ a persona + 20 € per ogni cane al guinzaglio
> Camminata lenta 80€
> Camminata veloce 50€
> Corsa velocissima e giro di campo 30€
> ...



Io vorrei defecare sul Camp Nou, e poi possibilmente pulirmi il sedere con una maglietta del Farsa.
Quanto mi costa?


----------

